# WoodRiver #92 Medium Shoulder Plane



## MarkDavisson

Mike, you're going to need to post a review on Mrs. Woodmaker.


----------



## woodmaker

Mark, that's a good idea. I'm sure I'm not the only LJ with an excellent, caring, understanding wife.


----------



## Sk1pp3r

I got one too! (both the plane and the loving wife) Love it! The blade is supposed to be a little wider than the plane body if you weren't aware. Just set the blade while laying the plane on it's side.


----------



## woodshop101

This was on my list too but unfortunately not received. Guess I'll have to buy it myself…


----------



## woodmaker

Sk1pp3r we be lucky for sure!

Woodshop101, sorry buddy but it's not too late.


----------



## dustyal

My Christmas present was "permission" to buy power tools… but only if I find a place for them… and the other caveat is that the living room, dining room, and hallway are off limits to the table saw, planner, drum sander, etc… hmmmm… and our home owner association will not approve out buildings… what's a fella to do?

but then, she didn't say anything about the bathrooms, bedrooms, or kitchen…

as it is, I was just doing research on shoulder plane as my next investment… uh, I can find a place for it…

thanks for posting…


----------



## woodmaker

Dustyal that is a quandry


----------

